# Laguna 14-12 Short & Sweet



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Dang. A free Resaw King for complimenting customer service? I gotta remember that.

I'm glad you're enjoying the saw, Andy. It looks really awesome.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I know, right? ;-)


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

Congrats on your new saw!!! I have that saw as well and I'm sure you will come to love it as much as I love mine.


----------



## garageking (Mar 2, 2017)

I have had the 1412 for over 2 years and have had no problems with it whatsoever. Blade changes were an ordeal on my old Grizzly but not on this saw.I like the ceramic guides and I also like how easily the guides disassemble for cleaning. I don't do enough resawing to justify the Resaw King but I just ordered a Woodslicer blade today. The 14bx was not available when I bought the 1412; I might one day sell the 1412 for either that saw or the 18bx. On the other hand I think I could easily enjoy this saw for many years!


----------



## ChipSawdust (Sep 13, 2017)

I bought the same saw a few months ago and couldn't be happier. I'm resawing logs with it, resawing boards, generally doing everything with it I want to. And it never slows down. I bought a laguna 5/8 blade which is a very smooth cutting blade, and set of various sizes from timberwolf.

The Twolf blades aren't as smooth cutting but the 3/4 rips through cherry and Ash logs like butter. And the half inch did well too (the 3/4 is a lot faster though). Maybe for Christmas I'll get the ReSaw King, or maybe I should call customer service!


----------

